# Puppy Tooth seems to be chipped?



## 1Niko (Apr 10, 2013)

New owners here.... Just notice our GSD pups front canine tooth seems to be chipped? I looks like enamel from his tooth has chipped away and there is another tooth below it. He is teething, but none of the other teeth that have come in looked like this. Maybe the attached picture will help.


----------

